
Tau Prolog 0.3.0 - Avshalom
https://github.com/tau-prolog/tau-prolog/blob/master/RELEASE_NOTES.md
======
triska
This is an extremely interesting new Prolog system, with strong commitment to
the ISO standard, and one of the first systems that treats strings as lists of
characters, which comes in extremely handy when reasoning about text.

Congratulations on the new release, keep up the great work!

------
Avshalom
[http://tau-prolog.org/](http://tau-prolog.org/)

